# TV Can't Find DVD Player; Need help!



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello, Electronics forum. I need a bit of help with an old TV.

We lost the remote some time ago (thinking the Nephew trashed it,) and we bought a DVD player for it- it was a cheap, simple DVD player, a memorex. We didn't think there would be any problem, but the TV doesn't recognize it- and unfortunately, switching channels doesn't automatically go to the AV channels or anything.

As you can see, we're in a bit of a bind- we can't use the DVD player at all, and we can't find the remote! I looked up a couple of videos for do-it-yourself remotes, but they didn't seem to really be very effective for precise commands- like the input button.

So, long story short, is there anything, DIY or otherwise that I can try and do to make this work?


----------



## ShaneMcBride (Oct 5, 2010)

Option 1: You can see if you can access the TV menus via the buttons. If you can, poke around until you see and autoprogram feature. Make sure DVD player is on and playing.

Option 2: Use the buttons on TV to select input

Option 3: Did the DVD player come with a remote? If so, it most likely can turn a TV on/off etc. Look at how to program the remote. Look up the code for your TV and see if you can get the DVD remote to access the TV.

Option 4: Buy a cheap universal remote.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't remember the name of the company I used, a few years ago when the buttons died, but there are companies on the web that can supply specific remote-controls. All you need is the TV model-number, usually found on the back somewhere.

Try googling 'Remote control for ......' .... being the TV model :smile:


----------



## askij (Sep 28, 2010)

Is it LCD TV?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

How exactly have you connected the DVD to the TV?

Scart, Coax or just a simple AV connection ?
Are you sure that you have connected the right cables to the right place ? Some cables are labelled IN / OUT at the RCA connectors and this infers a signal going IN or OUT to the device being connected whilst in fact it refers to the opposite end. They don't allow automatic switching either so it would be better to go for scart to scart if possible or manually switch to AV mode.
If using a coax connection, again, no automatic switching. There should be an adjuster at the back of the DVD player or perhaps it's internal these days to adjust the output channel to a known channel on the TV. It used to be Channel 36 UHF or VHF channel 2 but that may have changed. Normally a test signal can be activated and then allow the tv to scan or manual adjust tuner and band until you find it.

Can you give make & model of TV


----------

